# Anyone purchase LED lights from KaiDomain.com



## Wangstang (Aug 26, 2007)

I was looking at some of their offerings and found a few lights I'd like to order. I am a tad hesitant since most of the people here seem to use Dealextream. Doing a little looking around I did find this info for the US contacts for returns:
Deal Extream's contact~
S CHEN | DealExtreme
8345 NW 66TH ST #8247
MIAMI FL 33166-2626

KaiDomain.com's contact~
Kai Lam | Kaidomain
PMB # 8276
8345 NW 66TH ST
MIAMI FL 33166-2626

Are they really two companies which are one under two different names?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 26, 2007)

Kai used to work for Kyle (who runs Dealextreme - formerly fifthunit) so it's likely Kai knew about a lot of DX's way of doing business and as a result got a Box at what is probably one of those PO Box rental companies for whatever reason. My own preference is to deal with Kyle at Dealextreme. My only experience with Kaidomain was not good - not that he is bad but I just don't think they are in the same league as far as running a business and good business savvy. It appears that Kai saw a good chance to copy his boss's business and took off on his own but IMO has not succeeded as well. This of course is some speculation and my opinion only.


----------



## paulr (Aug 26, 2007)

I've bought stuff from both of those sites and not had problems. I don't know who worked for who but they both used to be at the same site (5thunit.com) and then reasonably amicably decided to run separate businesses instead. Both of them sell stuff for about 1/4 of what you'd pay for it stateside, so you should not bring expectations that you developed from paying a lot more. You place an order and forget about it. A few weeks later a box arrives and surprises you. The stuff in the box ranges from amazing bargains to relative dreck. It's something like a lottery, and for some of us it's fun.


----------



## Wangstang (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone else?

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## znomit (Sep 2, 2007)

Have purchased a few things from both with no problems.


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 2, 2007)

Ditto. Have bought from both. Wait times varied but everything arrived OK eventually.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 3, 2007)

Have bought from both and never had any major problems. DX definitely has the better web site.


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 3, 2007)

Have bought from both; they are generally good. DX communications are better and more prompt. Recently they sent me the wrong item though, and it is a hassle to send it back for replacement and having to wait, not to mention its additional money. 

They did however, send a replacement battery to me when I reported a dead batt previously, without having to send them the dead one back. 

Kai made a rather major boo-boo with the Rexlights; they came different from what he claimed (PWM issues etc...) and overall email correspondence is slower. 

I guess its pretty alright to buy from either.


----------



## tanasit (Sep 22, 2007)

At first, I only ordered from DX (many times) but last time I ordered from Kai by mistake thinking that it's DX! Anyway, there was no email communication from Kai but the stuffs arrived in 2 weeks. Many times DX sent me defective items (rc helicopters) but they always sent me replacement for free. Sometime I ordered more than 10 items, DX would send me separated packages (in stock first, then followed by whatever they became available). DX carries many electronic items that work only with 220 Volts but they don't say on their website, so you have to look at the pictures and if you see the round 2 prongs then it is most likely 220 V. only. DX customer services are great. Don't forget the check the gadgets too for many cool and cheap stuffs.


----------



## alexlockhart (Sep 22, 2007)

Another voice saying much the same, here. I've purchased from both, and found that DX has a far better website (organization, presentation, search), and usually, but not always, has better product information also.

DX sends order confirmation and shipping confirmation emails and the tracking info is easily available. KD does not send any emails, the package just shows up after awhile. Never had a bad experience with either, shipping times are always as stated from both.

DX sends a followup email usually a week or 2 after the package arrives to make sure you know that your satisfaction is guaranteed, etc, and has contact info - a nice touch. Again, KD sends nothing after the sale.

DX seems to have a wider selection of neat stuff, but that impression may just be because their website and search is better and thus I spend more time there looking for, and finding, neat stuff. KD certainly has a wide selection of neat things also, and there's a fair amount of stuff that each of them have that the other doesn't.

I would not hesitate to buy from either - they're my first stop when purchasing anything that I think they might sell, because even their poor quality stuff is often fixable or otherwise usable, and it's all extremely cheap in comparison to anywhere else I've seen that sells the type of stuff they do.

Alex


----------



## rjalthar (Sep 19, 2009)

Wangstang said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> Thanks,
> Wes


Yeah I purchased from Kaidomain.
verly low quality products offered by Kaidomain. they supply low quality goods, They don't provide after sale service, They tried to waste your time, when you tried to conatct Thr Boss she will never Reply.
wehn you return thr faulty goods they ver pay off returning for Faulty prodcuts and even don't provide replacement.
Thr sale people try to make you angry.
They don't have sales and Business Skils.
They want only One time Business. Don't know How to Speak with Clients.
So Please think before to Do Business with Kai Domain


----------



## DM51 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is not the correct forum for discussion about flashlights, nor is it the correct forum for complaints about dealers.

The MarketPlace is where such discussions belong. The forums are separate, so I can't move it for you, but please go ahead and post it there. I'll close it here.


----------

